# Headers and Tune?



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

From reading the various posts it appears that if I select long-tube headers that my car will require a tune. What is meant by "tune"? Does it entail flashing the ECU or/and reprogramming it to accomodate the new headers?
AND, if that is the case who do you trust to do the tune? I asked a couple of dealers and they would not do it. Do I find a tuner shop to tune the car? Are aftermarket shops equipped to deal with any error codes, etc?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It doesn't "have" to have a tune..... it's recommended. A tune is where they go into the ecm and make adjustments to the engine management, i.e. the fuel map, timing, etc. to make the car run better. Where are you located? :cheers


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm NOT sure of the exacts of the GTO computer yet. But most cars with the addtion of headers/exhaust do NOT require a tune. But just need to be driven (hard), for a couple weeks as the stock comp. learns the system and makes the adjustments.

In saying that, most factroy cars can have a decent gain by tuning them in anyways.


----------



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the information. I am located in Matthews, NC. I will ask Desmond Performance on Independence blvd, Charlotte. I will travel up to 100 miles, maybe.


----------

